# Tweaked Pictures (photoshop)



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Very good job! Looks like they're cuddling up next to each other.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> Very good job! Looks like they're cuddling up next to each other.


Thanks, I love photoshop...the things I've seen it do are amazing!

Heres another photoshopped image I made:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Smarty bum, thats one thing I dont know how to do atm. But certainly love doing oobs


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Smarty bum, thats one thing I dont know how to do atm. But certainly love doing oobs


LOL, it's easy really. Your pics look great, Sivaro!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks mm.

I would love to try it, my computer is dying and needs a new motherboard. So when I use photoshop atm it keeps crashing half way through anything I do. So might get a new puter after I have sold a couple of pups. This computer is only 18 mths old so cant get it fixed for free now


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

I love Photoshopping!!!

Love the pic by the way too, very nice!!!

These are a couple things I made




























I'll have to find my poodle ones, as I also have Afghan Hounds as you can gather lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

What about the one with Mops Lelune


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

oops forgot about him lol - also the shih tzu...

I just have to upload them to photobucket


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

I could cry right now the forum deleted my post...

Oh well

in reverse now lol

Multiple pics join into 1 - these following pics where 3 different photo's



















a Flashing one


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

And OOB's


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I love my flashy one better than your flashy one :tongue:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah cause i made urs  :2in1:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

You did, and I still hate Troy for removing yours and mine :laser:


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice job!

Using Photofunia.com gave this enhancement.

Pepper in Arizona


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pepper said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Using Photofunia.com gave this enhancement.
> 
> Pepper in Arizona



Thank you! Wow, that is so neat!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Ya gotta love photoshop! lol! You have two adorable poodles!


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

hey Siv heres the other one i did like yours


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

That looks great James


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

Those are all so cool!! I wish I was that talented. 
I'm still trying to find someone to change my banner on my website to a poodle instead of a mutt! HA..



Lisa Elifritz
The TALLER half of a Delta Pet Partner Team.
Coming soon to a browser near you! 
http://www.luckypoodle.com


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

If you post some piccs of the poodle you want in the banner we might be able to organise something


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe her cute lil head instead of that silly dogs pic? 
Thanks!!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this pictures of them "jumping out". That was an awesome idea. They all look really neat.


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I love them jumping out too


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

ChickyChat do you have a pic of your girl running or another one of your poodles running??

I may have an idea lol - I only get one a day ound:


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll try to take one tomorrow!
Thanks


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is a picture. It isn't actually her! But... haha.. it looks just like her!

psssssst. noone will know!


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

do you have a stretched out one?

Post a couple and I'll have a look later as Im about to goto work shortly *joys of being able to get called in*


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I found one!


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok give me a couple of days and I may have something 

Hopefully lol


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelune said:


> Ok give me a couple of days and I may have something
> 
> Hopefully lol



Ah so you are going to do an oob with the doggy running out of it


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope so!


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

not saying lol

should be able to do it today if not it will be finished tomorrow 

Do you mind if I change a few more thing 

I'll do a couple and post them here and you can pick which one you like the best


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Lelune. Try whatever you like!
I've been working on the website most of today. I'm kinda proud of myself, I'm learning how to do it!


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok here is my first Attempt lol

there was another one but i stuffed up a step and have to re-do it  hehehe


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

heres the 2nd one...










Not sure how the OOB's look but due to size it was a bit hard but I tried lol


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

ChickyChat and Lelune, Love the 2nd one w/poodle leaping out of picture. Chickychat, is this actually your poodle or the one that you found that you said looked like yours?


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the second one!! It's one I found that looks like mine! I can't take a picture of mine running because she always follows me!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I Understand Completly


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes 2nd oob is definately better.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I Really Like The Second One As Well. Ive Got To Learn How To Do That. 

Great Job


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

It's not that hard once you learn but i still have my manual near me to help me threw with OOB's lol

My fiance who's been doing it for year only learnt last year how to do some stuff that i tought myself lol


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

what has the above post got to do with Photoshopping or Tweaking pics???

Sounds like someone advertising Ugg Boots???

Reported


----------

